# Fever Coat on my Foster Baby?



## Yellowjacq (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi! Anyone familiar with fever coat and know some tell-tell signs? This little on is oddly colored. Very slight tabby markings on tip of tail and back legs. Seemingly grey to chocolate undercoat with white paws and belly. It was abandoned and brought in at one or two days old so parents are completely unknown.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Yellowjacq!
Not sure about Fever coat, but OMG, what a CUTIE!!
How old is he/she now??
There are a couple of knowledgeable people on the forum, that will be able to answer your question, I think!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely a cutie-pie! My wild guess is a Ragdoll, possibly crossed with a Domestic Longhair/Medium Hair ---Ragdoll, because of his white "mitts" on his feet which is a breed color and the pointed color pattern. Ragdolls can have Lynx-point (tabby) coloring on legs and tail.

https://www.tica.org/en/cat-breeds/item/254-ragdoll-introduction


----------

